# chappee wood boiler



## StackedLumber (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm having difficulty finding info on the net for a friend on a Chappee wood boiler.  It's a mid aged unit (mid 80's bought), and he just moved into the house that had it.  Does anyone know anything about these or know if they are still in business?


----------



## Gary_602z (Dec 22, 2009)

http://nepacrossroads.com/about5971-15.html
Go down to the cemrweb link

Gary


----------



## Jeff S (Dec 22, 2009)

I heated my house with a Chappee C - 26 last winter plumbed into my furnace plenum,the biggest problem I had with it was the small firebox so I had more frequent feedings but did it the job.Just like any other boiler I believe it could of benefited from storage.

I am now heating with a EKO 25,660 gallons of storage and cast iron radiators,I couldn't be more pleased with this system.


----------



## Jeff S (Dec 22, 2009)

I don't believe Chappee is still in business,about the only thing that I can think of that can go wrong other than a cracked boiler would be draft control Colarstat,I replaced mine with a Samson for $78 and it worked great.


----------

